# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........LOVE LUCK AND BABYDUST 

C.M.S. 1 Mar FET 
jax999 1 Mar ICSI 
Jessygirl 1 Mar ICSI 
Marielou 2 Mar IVF 
69chick 2 Mar ICSI 
Raes 2 Mar ICSI 
Jeps 3 Mar IUI 
jkd 3 Mar ICSI 
angus999 3 Mar ICSI 
KatieM 3 Mar IVF 
gigglygirl 3 Mar IVF 
Willowwisp 4 Mar ICSI 
katielee 6 Mar IVF 
suziq 8 Mar IVF 
Jules1 8 Mar IVF  
Red Squirrel 8 Mar ICSI 
FLH 9 Mar ICSI 
fluffy57 10 Mar IVF 
emmalouise 10 Mar FET 
Dreams 12 Mar ICSI 
chelle21 13 Mar FET
lisa gold 13 Mar ICSI 
sarahg 13 Mar IVF 
Gisela 13 Mar FET 
bellaspice 13 Mar ICSI 
mungry 13 Mar ICSI 
bodia 14 Mar IUI 
mercy 14 Mar FET 
Spanna 15 Mar 
hayleyclayton 15 Mar IVF 
LEECOWDEN 15 Mar IVF 
Frizz 15 Mar IVF 
arthurwhitewhisker 15 Mar ICSI 
HellyBelly 16 Mar IVF 
Yamoona ICSI 
stacy ICSI 
Pickle_99_uk 17 Mar ICSI 
sharonw 17 Mar ICSI 
scaggy 17 Mar ICSI 
welshbird 17 Mar IVF 
LmDunn 17 Mar ICSI 
Tidds 17 Mar IVF 
Clare Bear 17 Mar IVF 
perkyone 18 Mar FET 
lynne2 19 Mar ICSI 
fowler 19 Mar IVF 
RubyRuby IUI 
Scotslass 19 Mar ICSI 
Dippygirl 19 Mar ICSI 
carrie3479 20 Mar IUI 
jayb 20 Mar IVF 
louandian 20 Mar IVF 
Jappa 20 Mar ICSI 
Donna42 IVF 
iolite 22 Mar IVF 
kirby 22 Mar 
wishing and hoping 23 Mar FET 
Mandy1974 23 Mar IVF 
janemalky 23 Mar IVF 
jenny76 24 Mar Clom
joe71 25 Mar ICSI 
jih IVF
Pootle 25 Mar Clom
one_day_soon 25 Mar Clom 
dippy3 27 Mar IVF 
misty 27 Mar IVF 
froglet 27 Mar IUI 
jack 27 Mar IVF 
maybe 28 Mar Clom 
pollypocket 28 Mar IVF 
Freespirit 28 Mar FET 
Cita 28 Mar IVF
Nancy9 29 Mar IVF 
goslings 29 Mar IVF
Elissa 29 Mar FET 
Bearbabe IVF 
jome 31 Mar ICSI 
megan10 31 Mar ICSI 
apple1 31 Mar ICSI
Jan T IUI 
Imogen ICSI 
deb30 5 Apr IUI
gameforlife 5 Apr
aliso1 5 Apr IVF
Hope 2 B 5 Apr FET
reikilisa 5 Apr IVF
nedwards IVF
ritzisowner 6 Apr FET
sussexlisa 6 Apr FET
City Chic 6 Apr
suziegirl64 6 Apr FET
startingover 6 Apr ICSI
druzy 6 Apr IVF
alessandra 6 Apr IVF
aweeze 6 Apr IVF
woodsy 6 Apr IVF
Jess75 7 Apr ICSI
Terry 7 Apr ICSI
Pepper 7 Apr ICSI
xmissnawtyx 8 Apr
JED 9 Apr ICSI
ophelia 9 Apr ICSI
yonny 14 Apr IUI

Much love 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Tidds

Congrats mate .
I haven't tested yet, cant bring myself to do it with dp away, he will be home about tea time so we will do it then.

He said last night he doesn't want me to do it anyway on my own, cause he wants to be there, Bless!!

I do hope i get a positive like you.

Luv Lou

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pickle, Scaggy, Frizz and Spanna  really ever so sorry......so many BFNs  Be good to yourselves 

Mercy ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry. Just want to wish you much happiness whatever journey you take now.....big, big hugs 

Lou ~ loads of luck for tonight hun.......really hope that you and DP will be celebrating 

Congratulations Hellie, Dreams and Tidds ~ wonderful news for you all 

Sue ~ I think that your GP will add 2 weeks as pg is always counted from first day of period so for the first 2 weeks of being pg you actually aren't  I think with IVF they count from 2 weeks before EC. Is that what you mean hun 

Take care everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone
Could you please add me to the list. We had ET yesterday and we test on 27 March. This is second time around for us. Last time BFN
I feel so much better this time in myself. I am off work and just going to chill.
We have also managed to have 7 embryos frozen this time too.
Got myself a good long book to read drinking loads of water and milk.
Good luck to you all.
Loads of    and  
Love 
Dippy


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Pickle honey, I am so sorry, go scream cry and get angry and then try and move on, but give yourself time to grieve, hugs xxx

Good luck to all those testing soon, the last day or so is the worse.

Angel wishes to you all
Ruth


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to say another BFN for us - AF arrived yesterday - gutted -  

Lynne


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Lynn  - i am so sorry . Look after yourself and DH  
Morven


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Lynne,  so sorry to hear your news    and to Pickle too.  I tested negative this morning aswell - life really sucks sometimes.    

Lou - keeping my fingers crossed for you tonight.  All the very best. 

Love Welshbird x


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi!

Was wondering if I could join in?
Im 5 days post ET on first IVF cycle and due to test on 27th March.
DIPPY:I see you are also testing on the same day!! How is it that
you are testing on day 11? I was really hoping to test around day 12.
I've been having AF pains low down since day 3 and constant 
backache.How about you?

So sorry and   to those who have received bad news.
Dont give up, there is always hope...

Misty x


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Welshbird - I am so sorry to hear your bad news

I am going mad with the wait, so tempted to test. I feel that AF isgoing to arrive any minute but trying to remain positive.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Nancy9 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope I can join in too. 
Had ET 14th March and due to test 29th. 
it really helps being able to read all your posts as this is our first time and we don't know anyone else who has ever been through this.

Best wishes and good luck to everyone still waiting.
Nancy


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Welshbird

So sorry my love, my heart goes out to you. 

I am getting really nervous now and really don't know what to expect, oh well what will be will be.

Luv Lou xx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Misty. I only had ET yesterday so had no real symptoms at all yet. I had terrible backache last time. I put that down to the drugs I'd been taking... Apparantly it can make your joints stiff. Mind you I put everything down to the drugs  
Our clinic basicaly say the earliest we can test is 11 post ET. 
We do go into the clinic though where they do a preg test. Are you testing at home? We test 9.30 that day.
Good luck to you.
Take care all
Love
Dippy


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Pickle Lynne and welshbird so sorry on your BFN   

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Very sorry to hear of Pickle's, Lynne's and Welshbird's BFNs, thinking of you all at this devastating time.

Day 12 for me and I think that there is something rather wrong with me as I am so positive and perky.  I have been very happy for days, although appart from mild cramps on days 8 & 9, I've had no symptoms of any description.  I'm not even tempted to test, I'm happy enough to wait for my blood test on Mon.  I thought I would be so stressed and crying all of the time that I have really surprised myself.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Lizzy, could I please ask you if on the cyclers board if you would change me to ICSI from IVF.

A big thanks Jappa xx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Jappa, good on you!!!! I have had a few symptoms but don't seem to have had any 'down' days. Although I am tempted to test I have resigned myself to 'what will be will be' attitude.

Sending love hugs and loads of laughs to everyone

Morven


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Lizzie
I am testing on wed 22nd March, for first time ivf please will you add me to the list?
Many thanks
iolite


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

So sorry to those with BFN like us. Life is crap sometimes.

Congrats to the BFP - we will join u one day!!

Tracy xx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Girls,


Sending all the girls of have had the wicked BFN, sending you lots of  

Congratulations to all the girls with the BFP 

Well i'm on day 8, not much happening today, no pains etc, not sure if that good or not.
Apart from the AF pains, sore (.)(.), and odd pains in ovary, do you feel normal??

Take Care

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi so sorry to hear of the BFN results, love and    to you all.

congrats to all with a BFP, all the best for the next few months.

well ive only got till monday, i think itll be time to call in the   over the weekend! knicker checking begining in ernest, i know but cant be helped lol. 

having a bit of a crap day as was meant to look after my friends toddler, thought it might take my mind off things, and an excuse to play on the slide at the park!! but evidently she thought that it might make me feel awkward with everything! ARRRGGHHH im a normal human being, not completely   (not yet anyway, getting there slowly!) 
enough ranting, off to update my diary and attempt some study, although mind really doesnt want to be in a book today.
corrina


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

I am really worried about these hydrosalpinges.
My 2ww is just so awful this time and I cant believe that my little embryo can possibly survive.
I dont have my test untill the 29th March. I wish that date were sooner!

Best wishes and love to all
xx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi,

Sending     to those BFNs.    as much as you need.

Congratulations on the BFPs.

The dreaded   has still kept away for me and its my turn to test tomorrow.  . Getting nervous about testing tomorrow and sometimes I would prefer the not known to the negative.

Sending    for those still to test.
Perkyone.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Perky!  Sending you lots of    
Dippy xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck perkyone, try and stay positive honey, you have got this far, just another day and you will know.

Hugs everyone
Ruth


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

 to all the ladies who got a BFN

Welshbird - I'm so sorry you got a negative, nothing else I can say?  

Willow
xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls
So so sorry to all the girls who didn't get their dream its so awful 
Well done to the BFP girls! 
Welcome to the new people, i am all muddled now and will have to figure out who is who.
The rest of you ladies seem to be so positive , i am the opposite today and I'm only on day 8.been really crappy all day, have had no signs whatsoever one way or another ( cept for the bubbling).Feel like a cat on a hot tin roof and cant settle myself.
Good luck to the testers for tonight and tomorrow.You have done great to get this far!
Wishing


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi 

   

I am on   did test at 1600 and got a BIG FAT POSITIVE. I keep having to look at the test to help make it real.

Sorry to hear of all the bfn's my heart goes out to you all.



Luv Lou xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Well done Lou!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lynne and Welshbird  Big hugs and much love 

Welcome Dippy, Misty, Nancy and Iolite........good to have you here, happy chatting and much luck to you all 

Goslings ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  There is a thread for Hydrosalpinx.....it may be a help for you too hun, here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,114.0.html Loads of luck to you 

Jappa ~ all done.....sorry for that hun!

Good luck for tomorrow Perkyone.....hope you get some sleep tonight, fingers crossed for a BFP

Lou ~ congratulations, fab news....be very happy and healthy  So pleased for you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

I had a BFP today and just cannot believe my time has finally come round after the long hard struggle we have had.  I will always remember the last 8 years of cr*p we had to put up with - but we are finally here at last!!!

My heart goes out to all who got BFN's and I am sure your time is now only round the corner.  Big hugs n kisses XXX

Congratulations to all that got BFP's hope your all floating....................

Thanx again for all the support and I will keep on snopping from day to day on this site and wishing you all POSITIVE VIBES!!!

Clairebear


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

huge congrats to lou and claire bear on your BFPs i was planning an early night but weve all been playing a general knowledge quiz and im a sucker of them lol
good luck ladies take care
corrina


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

clairebear CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH.
I read your 2 wk diary and was crying at the end when you got your wish. So happy for you.
Good luck
Love Dippy


----------



## Bearbabe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join in, I'm on day 4 of the 2ww for my first IVF, feeling very emotional already, but reading all your stories has really helped.

Really worried about ET as didn't have full bladder but they went ahead anyway, I could see the embies as little white lines on the screen, so hopefully they put them in the right place!

Good luck to you all. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All can i be added for testing on 25th March after Clomid !    

Thanks and    vibes to you all 

Sara


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello everyone

Lots of luck and     to those waiting. 

I'm new to the site and think it's fantastic. I had my first IUI last Monday. Please can I join in and be added to the list for testing on the 27th? - even if I am going to find it extremely difficult to wait until then! I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi guys,
Another clomid girl.  I am due to test 28march.


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

A massive congrats to lou and Claire Bear on your fab  BFPs.

Goodluck Perkyone for testing today.

Jappa xx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

    for me it was another  .

This was our very last attempt so that's it for us. We can't go through it all again it has driven me   this time.  Having been on this road since 1993 we have decided to try to move on with our lives.

Good luck to all those still to test and congratulations to those with the BFPs.

bye from a 
Perkyone.


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Perkyone - so sorry it did not work life is so unfair. I hope you find peace and happiness and you move forward.

Love and luck xxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who got their  !!! It is so surreal isn't it?

 to all with BFN's  - so sorry  

Love to all

Tidds xx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Tidds.

We are off for a walk along the beach now so I can try and get my head around it all.
Perkyone


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Perkyone

Very sorry to hear your devastating news, life is so very cruel at times.

Jappa xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI 

Carrie and Jappa all the best for Monday - I will be thinking of you, may we all be lucky.

Gosling - That is what I am hoping and praying does not happen to me, it cause my first M/c but my clinic only discovered it during my tx so the ET went ahead they aspirated my tubes and womb so just hoping and praying we get passed the twelve weeks before it returns as apparently it isn't likely to harm then. That's if I get a BFP. All the best to you, it is a very anxious time.

Perkyone - I am so sorry for you and DH,   this journey is so cruel, i really hope whatever you decide you can be happy.

Lmdunn and Clairebear - Many many congratulations, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Only 1 day to go, this has been a very long 2ww.

Lots of love and hope to you all
jaybxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanx Jayb, 2 days to go, really am going to have to ge the   in before long lol. 

so sorry perkyone for your news. i do hope everything works out for you soon  ,  sending lots of love to you and DH.

i ahve what i can only describe of the beginings of AF tummy ache, not as bad as it usually is, as i normally suffer badly about 2 weeks before hand but i can def tell difference between this and the niggly pains i have been getting. fingers crossed for monday  . off out to walk the dog as its quite a nice day out.
all the best to everyone
Corrina


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jayb - thanks for the goodluck, I need all I can get!!  Af has stayed away upto now and I don't feel like it is on its way, but I have no symptoms what so ever, so who knows?

Goodluck Corrina for testing on Monday.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Goodluck for yourself jayb for testing on Monday and best of luck to Louandian as well   to you all.

Jappa xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Perkyone ~ really so very sorry.......it's just not fair  Take care, love and luck to you 

Bearbabe, Sara, Froglet and Maybe......welcome to you all and lots of luck too  

Claire Bear ~ congratulations hun, hope you are floating too  Enjoy 

Good luck to everyone testing soon  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Perkyone   thinking of you.  What a path you have travelled with all this, I hope that you find a way of moving on without regret knowing you have done everything possible.  Hugs xx

Jappa and Corrina, all fingers and cats paws crossed for monday.  Try and stay positive.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies

A week after our BFN, just wanted to check in and see how 2WW was for you all.  Ruth and Claire bear- I am just so happy for you both, especiallly you Ruth as we had such similar cycles, it has really given me hope for next time. Wishing you all the happiness in the world after your long journeys.

I was so sad to see the BFN's too, my heart goes out to you Pickle, Lynne, Gisela, Welshbird, Jayne (mungry) and especially you perkyone. Good luck for the future and I am thinking of you all.

Good luck to all testing soon, fingers crossed for you all.

Love Bellaspice
x


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi, not on much but just wanted to say so sorry for the BFN's and hope you get your dreams to come true soon.

And a big congrats to all the BFP...well done.


Love and luck to all


Jane xxxxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls

To all with BFN my heart goes out to you all, I know exactly how you ae all feeling.

To all BFP well done and congratulations so pleased for you all.

I still dont know if we will try again or not or if we will still be together in a few months time. Both of us are a bit lost at the moment.

Catch up with you al soon

Love

sharon
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Perkyone

I am very sorry for you - we went for a walk on the beach in Essex last Monday when we got our BFN. You take careand thanksfor all the support you gave me in the last couple of weeks.

Gisela


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi All
Well i have felt sick since wednesday and decided to do a test a few days early and couldnt believe it        
Got a positive !!!!!!!!!!!
Cant beleive we have been so lucky good luck to everyone out there testing soon
Donna


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

well done donna, congratulatons on the BFP. you must be so pleased.
lots of love
corrina


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Massive congrats Donna on your  .

Jappa xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Congrats to Donna,well done! , how early did you test? 
Perky one - good luck for the future , it takes a lot of guts to go through what we do time after time, but more to stop it. Take care
I am not so suicidal today   felt really low and scared yesterday and had a good old cry to myself and a rant and a rave.Feel calmer today but drading test day so much and yet desperate for it.
How is everyone doing? 
Wishing x


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya girls

I am still around watching all the news....

I am sos to hear about the BFN's my heart and hugs are with you all day every day!!!

I am really glad as well that there are alot of BFP's this is great - comeon grls you can do it - keep sane, if you can!!!

Lots of love and if you want to talk just sendme a message....

Clairebear
x


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi  Girls
          Really pleased for those of you who had BFP, and my heart goes out to you all who had BFN.  I tested this morning and had BFN, AF has still not arrived, anyone got any ideas of roughly how long it will be before it arrives after ivf treatment.  Good luck to everyone else who is waiting, I'm sure all our dreams willcome true soon xxx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Thank you for all the kind words.  Our walk along the beach has helped (it was freezing!).
I still keep   at every little thing and my  Contact lenses are permanently fogged up . I can't face going back to work yet so will have another week off to try and cheer myself up a bit.

Fowler - I am still waiting for AF too, no sign of it yet either.  In my past experience it arrives about 3/4 days after you stop the cyclogest.  Hopefully mine will arrive soon as it just seems to prolong my   and I start all over again when the   finally appears.

Best wishes to you all.

Sending   for those still to test.
Perkyone.


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Woke up at 6.30am and couldn't get back to sleep as thinking about testing. Had loads of different dreams about testing last night!!!

Finally me and DH couldn't sleep any lnoger (7am!) and did a test ..............    

I couldn't breathe and then just giggled nervously for an hour!! Sooooooooooooo Happy

Thanks to everyone for all your support      and good luck

Morven


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Congratulations all you BFPs excellant news.  
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Morven

Massive congrats on your  .

Jappa xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

congratulations morven on your BFP, you must be over the moon,

i test tomorrow, driving me mad, tempted to test now but going to keep myself busy!

take care everyone

love Corrina x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzy and everyone else,

Can you add me to your list? I'm on my 2ww (again!), had ET this morning, Fred and Ginger have come home - see piccie! my test date is 31/3 and we're hoping for 3rd time lucky...

Lol and luck, jome


----------



## Bearbabe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all

Congrats for thouse with BFP's, really sorry for those who had BFN. 

I'm now on day five of my 2ww and trying not to over analyse every slight twinge!  Had awful indigestion all day yesterday, not sure if that means anything?  Maybe my embies didn't like what I ate!

Good luck to all those testing soon. xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Donna and Scotslass many congratulations on your BFP's, wishing you both a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Lou - all the best for you tomorrow, hope it is a BFP.

Jome - all the best for the 31st hope you get a BFP.

Still feeling the same as the past few days, feel better in the evening, just very tired.All will be revealed tomorrow. 

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All
So sorry to all with BFN, we're thinkg of you.

Really pleased for those with BFP, I hope to be joining you soon, please god!!!

Feeling more positive today af pains have gone. and feel more human again.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your wonderful messages - we are delighted and I am in a state of shock!!! 

Corrina good luck for tomorrow

Morven


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lou ~ did you test....fingers crossed for you 

Sharon ~ take care of yourself hun, much love and peace to you and DH 

Fowler ~ really sorry hun 

Donna and Morven ~ many congratulations to you both, fab fab news  Be very happy and healthy 

Jome ~ welcome  Fab name for your embies Loads of luck to you 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Well done Morven! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!
Fowler, i am so so sorry for your loss
Jayb & Corrina, you must be so nervous now, good luck for tomorrow!
How are all the other bunnies tonight then?
Im on day 10 now and so tempted to test but i know i mustn't.Still not sure what to think.
Take care,
Wishing x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,
could I join your list please? I had ET on Fri 17th, and am due to test on 28th March?
Haven't mustered up the courage to do a 2WW diary..........don't know why, just feel afraid of jinxing myself.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

well thats my 2ww over  
i got a BFN this morning. feel so low, sucha faliure. DH had to go to work. AF hasnt reared her ugly head yet, normally shes here first thing, so im looking on the brightside. ive got to ring clinic after 9 but dont want to. its as if not rining them keeps my dream alive that little longer. 
good luck to all those on their 2ww    to everyone. ill pop in now and again to see how your all doing. taking a month out as kids off school when next and last cycle due.
Corrina xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrie so sorry it was BFN for me too. AF arrived last night  .

Got an appointment with my gynaecologist on wednesday to look at surgery to have my tubes removed, because it is the fluid build up that stops my dreams from coming true.   carrie, we will get there that's what my DH said to me last night, he was so lovely.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Me again - 

Corrina so sorry to hear about your BFN, my heart and warm wishes are with you.....

Scotslas - well done hunny - wishing you a happy pregnancy enjoy!!!

My heart goes out to all the girls on the 2ww - please keep positive and wish only of holding your dreams in your arms - you never know what could happen.

Good luck and best wishes

Clairebear
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

well done scotslas, i hope the next 9 months go well for you all the very best

jayb, sorry to hear you had BFN aswell. what will your next step be? 

i have just phoned cons. couldnt put it off although wanted to. she said to wait a week and if AF hasnt arrived by then to ring her. so fingers crossed     

take care all
corrina


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Thought i'd pop in and join you all for a bit.  I was basted on friday so now on day 4 of 2ww.

Hello and lots of       for everyone.

Love jan xxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone so very sorry for anyone with  Lifes so unfair sometimes  
I'm on day 5 and am so bored. Last night when turning over in bed I had horrible stabbing pains in stomach,don't remember that happening last time. Anyone had similar?? My (.)(.) are HUGE and heavy. How does Jordon do it carry those things round and she chose to have them.....
Anyway back off to the couch for some fantastic day time telly  Take care all lots of    vibes
Love
Dippy3


----------



## Bearbabe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Dippy3

I'm on day 6, had stabbing pains in the night on day 2&3 but they seem to have stopped now, just getting the odd twinge in the day, and started sneezing, have you had that before? Have no idea what it all means!  My (.) (.) are also huge and heavy will have to buy a bigger bra soon!!

The 2ww is soooooooo hard!!

Lots of love
Bearbabexxxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sending everyone with the BFN lots of love , make sure that you all treat yourself x

Congratulations to all who have there BFP at last, well done girls  x

I'm on day 11, definatley going mad now, testing on Thursday.

Good luck to those who are testing tommorrow and wednesday  

Take Care all

Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Lou honey,
I am so very sorry about your news, I was convinced you'd get a BFP.  Try not to be too hard on yourself. I hope that you feel better soon and decide to try again.
You and Ian are in my thoughts
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Corrina, Jayb and Lou, so sorry to hear about the BFNs. I had everything crossed for you  - wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do next. I have only been visiting this site for such a short time and you made me feel really welcome. I was hoping so much that everything would work out for you.

I still have 6 more days to wait. Tummy upset today - probably because I haven't thought about anything else for a week! No other signs so been feeling a bit negative. Go from one extreme of emotion to the other!

Congratulations to those of you who had good news.   to everyone



froglet
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Corrina, Jayb and Lou......sending you all huge love and hugs 

Polly and Jan ~ wecome to you both 

Hope everyones ok on here....take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Corrina, Jayb and Lou

Very sorry to hear about your BFNs.
I received a boarderline BFP today with a HCG of 34, it is either a slow starter, late implanter or a chemical pregnancy.  Feels surreal, I can't get excited as we test the HCG again tomorrow and if it has not improved then it is all over for us.

Jappa xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jappa,
I've been wondering where you were today. I do hope you get good news and it turns out to be a slow starter. Keeping everything crossed for you so that you get a true BFP.
Love and hugs
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jappa, fingers crossed for you i hope all goes well.   

louandian, so sorry to hear about the BFN my heart goes out to you. i was so hoping it would pan out for you. all the best to you and DH     

take care all
Corrina


----------



## kirby (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all

My transfer was the 8th March and due to test on 22nd March. I'm on day 12 of the 2 ww. This will be my sixth attempt and it doesn't get any easier. Just so tempting to do it early and I keep looking for signs. I have cramping pains at the moment but don't want to read into them. So hard to keep thinking neutral thoughts. Can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kirby Good Luck for Wednesday hope your dreams come true   

Japper Fingers crossed everything crossed for today and HCG test.  

Polly how are you feeling today??

Well today is day 6. Awful nights sleep. We went to bed at 9pm last night as DH and me really tired. Woke up at 2pm needing wee badly. Then couldn't get back to sleep everytime turned over it was agony with (.)(.).
Got a few strange pains this morning when standing up? Dreading Thurs as thats day 8 for me and I started bleeding day 8 last time.  
Lots of    to everyone and loads of   
Love
Dippy3


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, can I join you?

I'm on day 4 (?) of 2WW (ET last Fri) after 2nd icsi cycle.

Amazed to be here at all as we had a terrible cycle. I was on synarel and Gonal F and it all went smoothly and I had 16 good eggs at EC which I was chuffed with. 
Our first icsi resulted in our ds (18 months) and our Consultant said we should get 2 good embies and some to freeze and that, given previous success and therefore chance of twins, we should have 1 put back.  Did Dh's sample and NO live sperm.  Did second sample and only about 10 found after embryologist spent hours searching.  12 eggs fertilised, 11 did nothing, 1 barely changed.  Told 'no chance' this cycle and very little for future so to accept that.  Devastated.  Fri am told that the 1 egg had become a 2 cell grade 3 embie and to get up motorway for transfer quick.

Am finding it tough already as I wonder what real chance we have with our little embie who we have called 'tiny clanger', being so small etc but also trying not to hope too much as well.  You all know the feeling!

Well, I expect I'll be back on soon enough and hope to get to know you all.
Good luck and babydust to everyone.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi

hope you dont mind me joining you im on my 2ww,had et on sat 18th and due to test the 27th,i had 2 blastocysts put back so keeping everything crossed  ,not been feeling too bad just want to aslk as anyone had lower stomach pains or headaches,thinking to myself here we go again,hopefully body playing tricks with me just would like to know if anyone else feeling this at all.
    to all of you.

love jack xx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack,

I'm on day 12 now, testing on Thursday, and this 2ww has been hell.

I have been suffering with the bad headaches, have AF pains, and since sunday, been getting weird feelings right down the bottom like i am aware of my insides, and last night, as i keep sneezing loads and loads, i really felt it down the bottom and felt like it was going tight?? Is  this similar?? anyone experienced this, as not sure what to make of all this, not sure if i am going mad??

  and    to each and everyone of you

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


i wonder if i can join u all, i had my 3rd DIUI this morning and test on the 5th of april, got some mild tummy pains but not much else at the moment.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Louandian so sorry on your BFN  

Jappa Thinking of you and hoping your levels have risen today. 

Welcome Deborah, Imogen & Kirby (this is my 6th attempt too)

Jack & Mandy I'm on day 10 and also have been having headaches, lots of strange pains and rumblings going on in stomach too.

Oh god I wish this was over, I am feeling quite positive at the mo.Hope it lasts

Take Care all
Joe
xx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just to add it was a BFN for us again this month. Start on the fourth unmedicated cycle next week. Hope you are all doing ok
Ruby x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
BFN for us again.Broken hearted , thought that after my m/c last time my body would remember and let it happen. Had terrible nausea yesterday and today and it got my hopes up, then ent to the loo and there it was.Poor hubby was so up yesterday too, it broke my heart more to see his lovely face than me seeing AF there.Turns out ive got a bug thats going around work and it had to come a tthis time. 
Going away for a few weeks to try and heal, this never gets any easier does it? I cant stop because i want a baby so badly.
Take care and thanks for all your support
Wishing x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well a very small step in the right direction, my HCG has gone up from 34 to 48 today (in 25 hrs) which is a 42% ish rise.  It remains at the low end of normal but if it continues to rise like this it will just about hit the doubling time in just over 48 hrs.  Many information sites say that HCG should double within 48 - 72 hrs. I have a day off from bloods tomorrow and have to go back for a repeat HCG on Thurs, to see if it has tried to double.

It's not brill news but at least it is something, we told my parents tonight, I think they understand, they went away looking totally deflated, bless them. I am an only child and so I feel that if this scenario doesn't improve, then I have let them down as I am their only chance of becoming grandparents.

Oh well I keep on smiling! (even though I have had a shouting fit at God this afternoon for keeping me in limbo land and not giving me better HCG levels). It made me feel better at least.

Hoping you are all well and will try to post some personals later, tired at the moment had a little nap this afternoon, until a gentleman came round on behalf of the government to discuss how environmentally efficient our house was. Very enlightening interlude, never realised cavity wall insulation and insulating the loft could be so interesting, managed to get rid of him after 20 minutes!

Jappa xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jappa-i will cross my fingers for your hcg to keep rising. Good luck sweetie. Love Mel***


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Firstly 
Lou and Ian, Ruby and wishing I am so sorry to hear your news, it is so hard and just wan't you to know I am thinking of you and your dh.  .

Jappa - So many fingers crossed for you, that the news will be good. 

Imogen welcome to the thread and your little one sounds a real fighter already. wishing you lots of sticky vibes.

Well today is my private appointment with my gynaecologist to hopefullly get me on the list for surgery to have my tubes removed. Will let you know how I get on.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

On day 13, and DH came home early from work, couldn't take the tension anymore, i tested       

OMG, can't believe it, we are so thrilled.

Will test again in the morning as this is the correct day.

Good luck to those testing tommorrow 

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Congratulations Mandy & Dh , have a wonderful 8 months XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Im still holding out till tomorrow


janexxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

huge congrats to you and dh, mandy. all the best for next few months

take care
corrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


joe - you dont have much longer to wait now, very best of luck.   

ruby - im really sorry    

wishing and hoping - im really sorry    

jappa - thats brilliant news, best of luck   

jayb - hope the appointment went well.

mandy - congratulations            


well its only day 1 for me and im soo bored, just been watching telly all day, i did walk over to my MIL's to see my twin 4yr old nieces, they wanted me to play hide and seek but gladly i got out of it, am gonna start the davinci code tomorrow.


hope you all are well

xxdeborahxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jappa-Good luck for tomorrow,i will be thinking of you. 

Mandy-  on your  . 

Everyone who got a neg-   

Take care everyone. Mel***


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wishing and Ruby ~ so sorry to hear your news   Take good care of yourselves 

Welcome Imogen, Jack, Debs and Kirby......good to have you hear, loads of luck to you all 

Jappa ~ keeping everything crossed for tomorrow hun 

Mandy ~ fantastic, really ever so pleased for you....congratulations 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Tested again this morning, got another very quick, very strong  

Good luck to those testing today, sending you lots of my    vibes

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Congratulations Mandy so made up for you both   

To all those with  so sorry    

Hope everyone else holding out on this hellish 2 wk wait. Day 8 for us only 4 more sleeps to go. (.)(.) still so sore. took to sleeping in a bra at night as they hurt sooo much. Very fetching I must say.
Took dogs for a short walk yesterday in the sunshine cheerd me up no end. Isn't it nice when the sun shines. 
Take care all   
Love
Dippy3


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi guys

took 2 teststhis morning and both were...wait for it...cant  believe it 
They were cheap test( dipstick type) so will wait on confirmation from clinic tomorrow( or maybe nip out and buy a clearblue).

cant quite beleive it though

Thanks and good luck to you all

Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jane-sounds like you have got a   to me.


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Hello ladies, hope I can join in and be added to the list.  We had FET on Thursday 16th and should test on 30th but I will be doing it on 29th as it'll be difficult to get the blood test on Thurs.  This is our 7th tx.  Last time we got a BFP only to m/c at 6 and a half weeks.  I am so scared this time round - mainly because I feel just as sick, if not more, as last time and think I've probably succeeded but am terrified it will be the same.  I've got used to failed cycles but another m/c would be devastating.

Hope you don't mind me joining in, but I reckon it may help to talk with you all while we wait.

Good luck to all those of you who are still waiting, CONGRATS (can't find the little whatjamacallit) to those who've got a   and hope those of you with a   find as much help and support as I did last time from the ladies on FF.

Best wishes
Elissa


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Lizzie Thanks for putting me up on the list, just to update) I got my BFN am devastated, weeping at odd moments, feeling lousy.  Am desperate to persuade DP to let us try again but he wont, so am hoping to change his mind over the next couple of months, whilst i try to raise the money. It was our first IVF after 7yrs ttc, 2 laps, blocked tubes etc. I'm finding other friends just as hard to bear especially as they are already on their second child now. Dp keeps telling me to find someone else otherwise i should just accept our if as he is older and very ill in constant pain with RA. It just feels so unfair that my life would turn out to be so pointless, battling to keep a head above water. I have lost my job, my flat and hopes for the future. iolite.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi
AF started this morning, so sad, that's it now for us, dont know how I going to come to terms with never having my own child. After 7 years TTC and 6 ICSI attempts we still dont have a baby in our arms.
Iolite feel exactly the same, All I've ever wanted since I was a teenager is to be a mother.
DH wont do anyother go either, as he wants to be a father a sees adoption as our only hope.
Take Care all
Joe
xxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi mandy 

congrats on your   im so pleased for you both i bet you were shocked,we are testing on monday trying to be positive but very difficult,still having slight headaches on and off and the odd stomach pains been having these about day 2 from transfer and still am didnt have this on the first cycle but try not reading into it too much.

Take it easy and congrats once agian dreams do come true   
love jack xxxxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Jack,

Thanks for the post. Have you read my 2ww diary, you might be having similar pains that i had, if so that's a really good sign, let me know what you think

Good Luck

Mandy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi everyone
have joined 2ww today. Can you add me to the list?
i had FET this morning  - test due 6th april.
feeling nervous but trying to be positive....
nichola.x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

hiya,
congrats to the ladies with    

and sorry to hear about the bfn's  

I'm going mad now, only on day 4! 

I'm having really bad AF pains, since yesterday, I'm totally bloated, my ovaries really hurt and I can't move around normally.. I even feel slightly nauseous from the lower back ache and I have a headache! I've been fine up till yesterday... does anyone think this could be it? I thought it was way to early... love to hear your ideas...

Lol and hoping for lots of bfp's  
Jome


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Mandy - many congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.

Jane - A positive is a positive, fantastic news, wishing you too a healthy pregnancy.

Elissa - Really hope it is good news for you this time.

Iolite -   really touched by your story and sorry to hear of the pain your DH is in.

Joe - sorry to hear your news too Joe.

Jack - all the best for Monday and thank you for all your support over the past week.

Well I have some good news saw my gynaecologist and he has agreed to remove both my tubes due to the hydrosalpinx and it may be as early as May.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jayb - excellant news honey.  

Jome - your ovaries will hurt and you will be swollen due to ec, it takes quite a while for it all to go back.  If you think how big your ovaries must have got, they have to shrink back, and all your symptoms could be caused by that.  Are you drinking enough, still 3 litres a day of water.

AF pains are totally normal during any pregnancy, some women get them the whole way through as the uterus is reacting to what is happening inside it.  I had loads and loads of twinges, some really quite sharp that went on the whole way through the 2ww.  Take it easy.

Angel wishes to you all
Ruth


----------



## kirby (Mar 4, 2006)

Couldn't stand the wait any longer and so did the test on the evening of day 13 and got a  . Did it again in the morning just to make sure and it was still  .

Really excited now but just want to lie here for next eight months to make sure it works


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Many congratulations Kirby, wishing you a very healthy pregnancy

Love Jaybxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jane - hope some of your luck rubs off on me.  another BFP for the GRI girls.

elissa - best of luck.

nichola - best of luck.


hope you all are well.  only another 13 days wait for me   


xxdeborahxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all,

Iolite ~ hun, i'm sorry........and Joe too. Both your posts really touched me and i'm so sorry that it's just so unfair  

Elissa and Nichola ~ welcome to you both.......loads of luck 

Jane and Kirby ~ congratulations you two, be very happy and healthy 

Jappa ~ any news hun.....thinking of you 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I had my repeat HCG done today and it had more than doubled in the last 48hrs so the clinic are happy and I am relieved.  Just hope it continues to go up up up!!

Jappa xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats great news jappa-  on your  . You must be    . I hope it all goes well for you. Take cake. Mel***


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Jappa,

I am so pleased for you honey, must have been late starters, but bet they catch up loads now!!
When is your first scan booked for?
Lots of love Polly. xxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Mel and Polly, 

I don't know when my first scan is, the nurse said something about 6 weeks when she told me I was pregnant on Mon.  I think it depends on my levels as they started low they will probably always be on the lower side and therefore I may be scanned a bit later.  I really think I had a late implanter as I had some implantation spotting the day I tested! (I know the blood can take a few days to come out).  My clinic are really chilled and not phased by the lowish levels, they keep telling me that it is the doubling HCGs which count and mine are doing this fine.  It does not stop me worrying though.

Lizzy would you change me please to a   as I definitely am the line on the Clearblue is very strong now.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Lizzy - you already had done - thanks alot.

Jappa xx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Lizzy, Jayb and Deborah and everyone else for your welcome.

Jappa, Jane, Jayb and Kirby -   on your   you must be over the moon.

Iolite and Joe - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It is so hard to see that test not change!!  .  Iolite, it may be too soon for him to think about a next time, maybe if you wait till you both have a chance to come to terms with this cycle he will feel differently.  I hope so!!! 

Deborah - hang on in there - one day less to wait already!

Nichola - good luck.

Can I ask if anyone else out there is feeling as sick as me?  I wasn't this bad last time!  I hope its good news and not just a tummy bug, although the other good news is that my hair turned into limp lettuce today - that did happen last time but not till 4 weeks in!!! Ah well fingers crossed 

Lots of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jappa ~ I'm ahead of myself today hun  My laptop had a bit of a run-in with the dog.......got to get things done before the screen falls off 

Many congratulations......thats fab news 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jappa - excellant news honey, really chuffed for you.

Good luck to all you waiting to test, stay calm and relaxed and think positive.

Hugs and angel wishes
Ruth


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Jappa - really pleased for you honey had all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Enjoy a healthy pregnancy.

Better go now as back to work today and have 112 emails to plough through.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 
Can I come and join you?
We had ET for our 4th ICSI last Friday so I am halfway through the dreaded wait!   We test on 31st March.
Lots of little stabbing pains, AF pains, sore boobs etc. I work on the theory that any symptom is good, it helps me stay positive.   

Congratulations to Jappa, so pleased for you.  
Sorry to the BFNs, its so hard.    

Love MeganXXX


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Can I join the list please. Had FET today and test date is 6th April.

Thanks

Lisa
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Megan and Lisa 

Happy chatting.....i'm sure everyone will help keep you together through the wait 

Loads of luck to you both  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi

Can I join please? I also had FET today, single, 10 cell embryo transferred and testing is April 6th. Plus I'm from Sussex too! Hi SussexLisa!!

Thank you

Suzie xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi - Can I join in too please??

Just finished my 2nd icsi at ninewells in dundee.  Had 2 beutiful embryos transfered on wednesday and have an awful 16day wait for some reason before testing on 7th april.

Congratulations to all of you with bfp's!!!!

For those of you with bfn;s I am so sorry - it hurts like hell I have been there and I hope you are all doing ok

Jxx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all
Well its test day for us tomorrow. Clinic appointment at 9.30. Dreading it, last time it was so differant as I started spotting day 8 and then on day 10 full blown Af appeared and I knew I wasn't pregnant. Also last time I felt so awful through whole 2 wk wait, this time have felt so much better and had no bleeding at all up to now. Just very tired. At least last time I knew in myself this time I have no idea....Good luck to anyone else testing soon. Take care. Lots of   
Love Dippy3


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Good Luck for tommorrow Dippy3 XXXXXXXX

   

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and   for tomorrow Dippy3

Love Elissa XXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


dippy - very best of luck for tomorrow.   

jess - hello and welcome, best of luck  

suzie - hello and welcome, best of luck  


hope you all are well.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome!

Good luck and lots of  for tomorrow dippy.

Love Suzie xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Dippy - thinking of you for tomorrow - good luck.  

Good luck to all of you wherever you are on your wait.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Dippy, so hoping that you get a   tommorrow.

Good Luck

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Lizzy, for the cyclers list I can tell you that unfortunately Yamoona got a BFN, poor lass.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Godd luck to everyone testing this week xxx  

Yamoona - am so sorry xx


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone. Well its a wierd one. We got a   which is fantastc but they have said its only weak but there is a definate line though. I have to test again on Wed yeah right we've just been and got another 4 tests for tonight tomorrow and Wed. Clinic said it is either late implantation or they implanted but not gonna stay there. I haven't bled though so I'm hopping its good news. We've never ever ever seen 2 lines on preg test before. At least we know it can happen. Thaks for all good wishes will update you. Good luck to everyone else.  
Love Dippy3


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Dippy!!

           

A BFP is a BFP in my book! So a Big Fat Congratulations to you and dh! Sending you lots and lots of  to your tiny one. Hang on in there little buddy!! 

I wish you a healthy happy pregnancy.

Suzie xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dippy - congratulations on your BFP all the best for Wednesday.

Jaybxx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Dippy

Delighted to hear about your  Have you had your Beta HCG test yet?  That should tell you more.  Loads of   is sent your way  

Don't worry about what anyone tells you - keep   and focus on growing that precious  

Let us know how you go.

Loads of Love
Elissa XXX


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Dippy, honey, I did a pregnancy test after my blood test just to see the line, and the second line was sooooo feint but it was there, so even if it is feint it is still a positive, I even checked on the web site and they said the same.

Hugs and congratulations, try not to worry, or do to many tests.
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Huge congrats dippy, you must be so pleased. all the best for the next few months   
take it easy
corrina


----------



## gameforlife (Mar 27, 2006)

Hellol,

I had my first go at embryo transfer 5 days ago (test April 5th). Have been having cramps all day today but so relieved to find this board and read that this does not automatically mean doom. Have been so happy the past 5 days and so very scared   today... what a ride this is!

Bests and hi to all
Gameforlife


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

​​Good luck to everyone testing this week...

Well done Dippy3 you've done it! Wishing you every success. 

Best wishes to all the ladies who tested today; Misty, Froglet and Jack, I have my fingers crossed for you all.

Maybe, Pollypocket, Freespirit and Cita, loads of courage for your test tomorrow, I hope you get that positive.

Nancy9, Elissa and Bearbabe you are all testing on wednesday, like me, please let all of us get a BFP.


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
I couldn't hold out I'm afraid, and I tested this evening, one day early, and guess what.........         
I can't believe it, DH and I are over the moon!
Have appointment at clinic tomorrow to confirm it.
Good luck to anyone on their 2WW!
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

on you   Polly!


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Wicked news polly, congratulations.
xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations Dipy  Polly xxxxxxx


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Polly! Fantastic!
Congratulations to you and DH! You must be thrilled. 

Congratulations to you too Dippy!
Hope you both have a happy and healthy 8 months


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Polly I am so happy for you yipppeeee there seems to be so much good news today.

Take care and wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Polly & DH BFP!!!!

         

That's lovely news! 2 in one day on the 2WW thread - anyone going to make it a hat trick this week

Lots of love
Suzie x


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Polly that's fantastic news.  I'm so happy for you.  You must be delighted.  I hope you and your dh are going to   Here's wishing you a very healthy pregnancy and a beautiful  or two!!!

Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dippy and Polly ~ fantastic news, congratulations  Enjoy!!

Suzie, Gameforlife and Jess ~ welcome to the 2ww, loads of luck to you all 

Jappa ~ thanks for letting me know hun, really sorry to hear that about Yamoona 

Hope everyones doing ok here, fingers crossed for everyone testing tomorrow  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Polly and Dippy fab news on both of your  's bet you are on  . Enjoy every minute of it.

Jappa xx


----------



## froglet (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations Polly and Dippy. That's fantastic news.

The hat-trick isn't me     this morning. AF hasn't arrived yet although was due yesterday. Wish would hurry up as keep clinging to silly hope in the face of irrefutable evidence! Normally can set my watch by her - must be the stress  

This was my first IUI and I'm convinced it was done too late on day 15. Doc assured me that follicle was only just collapsing so had only just ovulated. Have to believe that else might have wasted my pennies. Anyway, maybe next time....

Good luck to anyone else about to test this week.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


froglet - im so sorry    

dippy - huge congratulations sweetie           

polly - huge congratulations sweetie           


good luck to those testing today.

xxdeborahxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

froglet - sorry to hear your news hun   

polly - congratulations you must be over the moon, take care lots of pamering  

all the best to all the other ladies on 2ww. wishing you    

Corrina


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


Please can I join you.

Had two lovely embies put back on 24/3/06 due to test 5/4/06.

Have been getting AF type cramps since Saturday.  

Can i ask a couple of questions?

Does anybody worry when they go to the toilet that the Cylogest has been absorbed into their body?

I have not been for a Number 2 since Thursday lunctime and I am getting worried.  But I do not want to go the toilet and push!!!  Anybody else having these problems.

Ali


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Ali ...........

Im also testing 5th April .........

I have heard that the cyclogest ...... can make you constipated ...but it can also do the other .... dont be frightened to go to the loo .... 

& the cyclogest only takes a very short time to be absorbed ......

Sorry if this is TMI .but after weeing its normal im sure to see white traces in it ....

Hope your ok & lets hope we both get our dreams on the 5th ....

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


ali - lovely to see you on here, sorry dont know much about pessaries im afraid,  best of luck honey, we test on the same day too.

hope2b - we test on the same day as well.



xxdeborahxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Can i join you  

I am also waiting to test on the 5th   . Good luck to everyone who's testing.

Ali - Your question,  i think the cyclogest absorbs quite quickly, also i was constipated for 5 days so was also scared but things have settled down now,  i think after all the procedures and drugs it can muck your system up a bit also they put me on antibiotics after EC so i think this has caused it too.  The things we go through hey.

    

Lisa x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


Have not had a very good day today.

AF pains have been quite strong and frequent since Saturday but hardly any today. 
(.) (.) not so sore today as well.

But funny feeling really far down in the neather regions.

You will be pleased managed to go twice since I last posted.

Feel more and more grey hairs coming on.

ALI


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Anyone else feel like they have trapped wind?? TMI sorry xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

May I join?

I had my Day 2 embryos transferred on Saturday 25th so am testing on or about April 7th.  Boobs aren't hurting from the progesterone suppositaries, which has me worried. Last time, I took it IM and my boobs were big and sore (and my DH loved 'em!)  I am trying to lead a normal life (eg cycling to work) to keep my mind off 2WW (but then of course end up looking on FF!!) Oh well...

I've had a sore left ovary since before EC. Still a bit tender. Wonder what's happening with my two embies


----------



## startingover (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

can I join you
I had 2 embies put back on 24th and test day is the 6th so today is day 5.
Have severe bloating, wind(tmi) and womb area feels really heavy.

This is my 1st ICSI so really new to all this, 
Glad to see lots of BFP's on here.
Stay with mummy my little diamonds.

Love Jayne


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

Oh Froglet - so sorry about your result.  Take care of yourself love

In answer to all the queries:
Trapped Wind - Check!
Free flowing wind - Check!(front and back!! seriously TMI!! )
Bloating - Check!
Low down twinges - Check!
No sore boobies - Check!
Grey Hairs - Check!

Oh what joy. Not to mention the delightful Cyclogest knicker mess    Aint life grand?!!

Welcome to all newcomers. I'm testing 6th April. My birthday is 5th April so that's a day blessed by the gods!!
I've been feeling really nauseous all day today   and last night I felt so queasy at the sight and smell of the roast beef my DP cooked. I LOVE roast beef!! I know it's way too early for pg symptoms but DP reminded me that I was exactly the same really early on after our last tx.   I don't attach any real weight to that but he's convinced that it's going to work this time. Bless! He's usually very measured and realistic about things but not this time. I'm not sure if I like it or not!  

I've slept for half the evening as I felt shattered when I got in from work. Obviously now I'm wide awake. I just can't seem to keep away from my bed when I come home! Hopefully I'll feel sleepy by the time I've updated the many threads I'm on! Apologies to anyone who has to read my blurb more than once on other threads - how very very dull for you!

Love and  to all my fellow 2WW insane asylum buddies. 

Love Suzie xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all good today, and those still on 2ww are taking it easy and relaxing.

Suzie - I had that with roast beef about 3 days before I tested, we were out for a meal and when they put it in front of me I was "ooh dont think I can eat that" coz of the smell, but I did.

I have my first scan on saturday and cant wait, really excited, even dh happy to give up his golf match for it, and I thought I would be really unpopular.

Hugs and angel wishes
Ruth


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ruth

Thanks for the encouraging words. I did manage to eat my roast beef in the end too! I couldn't have any pink bits though because of the poss pg. Had to have all the well done outside bits!

Good Luck for Saturday!   

Suzie xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hi Girls

On day 8 today and slowly going nuts!!!  

I also have wind and bloating and today have been feeling little sharp pains down below (hope all ok )  Boobs are very tender especially when i get up and when i take my bra off - OUCH!!!!  

I said to myself this time that i would try and chill about looking for symptoms but cant help it totally obsessed again luckily not doing the frantic knicker checking thing yet  

Ohhhhh girls what a nightmare this 2WW is.

Sticky vibes girlies
Lisa xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Tip for whoever was experiencing Cyclogest mess in their knickers...stick it up the backside...no mess and it doesn't drip out.  My doc said it was better absorbed up the backside too...


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Terry said:


> Tip for whoever was experiencing Cyclogest mess in their knickers...stick it up the backside...no mess and it doesn't drip out. My doc said it was better absorbed up the backside too...


Hi Terry   
Are you a Northern lass? I usually find the most direct people are from the North!! 

Well now. I always used them round the tradesman's entrance  but MY doc told me this time that recent trials show better results when used vaginally (sorry, couldn't think of a funny euphamism that didn't involve entrances or doors!!) I agree that it's far less messy that way so what I'm doing now is the front at bedtime and the back in the morning.

 for your little embies snuggling in there Terry and good luck for testing on 7th (or thereabouts!  )

Suzie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Froglet ~ really sorry hun, hope you are doing ok  Much luck for next time.

Welcome to Ali, Hope, Lisa, Terry and Jayne......good to have you here, loads of luck to you all 

Ruth ~ good luck for Saturday 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Terry

   at you

I asked the nurse front or back and she was mortified I had asked the question.

So DH and her had a good laugh at me when I left the room.

Ali


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Girls


I have on black trousers and a light top at my work today, so I have on a white bra and white pants.

When I went to the toilet earlier the dye has went all over my pants where my panty liner is, like on the cloth below it.

Anybody else had this, plus some of the dye is on my legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    
Ali


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ali

I think that must mean you're definitely pregnant.  

Some people eat coal. Others just suck the living dye out of all garments that come within 3 inches of their body.

Love Suzie


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all hope everyone well. Just an update after our faint line positive on Mon went back to clinic today and they said its a DEFFINATE  
Can't believe it. Scan 18 April. Take care all
Loads of      and  
Love
Dipy3


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for your words of support, it is always really nice to have messages...

excellent result cjd, you did it! Loads of love and luck to you!

Bearbabe, we seem to be in a similar situation! I am feeling lucky and there is still hope - for both of us!

I tested today, but the result is a bit rubbish, I didn't realise the test would be inconclusive.
Mine has quite strong blue negative line but also a seriously feint downward line. Its so pale and weak that I think I might be imagining it!

I am too late home from work to call the clinic but found my test in the bin. It is the same as it was at 4am when I tested. In really strong light I can see that downward line but otherwise it disappears. Would it have been there from before I opened the packet? Does that feint line appear at all in a negative?

Should I test again tomorrow?
I am a bit confused.

xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Goslings,
you never get a false positive result. If there is a feint line, then it IS positive, but your hormone levels are not your high enough to make the line darker. I think another test tomorrow will show a more prominent line. My first test was like yours, and the one the following morning was much darker. I hope this helps. 
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you all know we tested again this morning and unfortunately we got a   so its all over for this time.  Wishing all those of you still waiting   and  and   to all those like me who have to wait till next time.  Hope to see you on here again soon.

Lots of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Elissa - hugs honey.

Goslings - I have said before so sorry if you have read it, a couple of days before due test date I did a stick as I had some coloured discharge (I had promised I wouldnt do it, and didnt tell anyone  ) but I got a second feint line, really feint and like you kept checking it and it didnt go away, but yep any second line means that there is hcg is your urine and that is a pregnancy.  So fingers crossed you do one today and it is stronger, morning wee usually is slightly stronger anyway.

Dippy -      what more can I say!!

Hugs and angel wishes to everyone, those still on 2ww, hang in there.
Ruth


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Elissa - just wanted to say how sorry I am about your negative result.  I really feel for you this morning.


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Ruth for support I'm so glad you were right.
Goslings my line was so feint on my test day I had to go and do another 2 days later and it was positive. Try not to give up darling  like people have said befor a line is a line!!!!
Elissa so sorry darling 
Love 
Dippy3


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Elissa,
I am so very sorry you didn't get a BFP. I am sending you a great big hug .  Take care of yourself honey.
Lots of love from 
Polly. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Elissa - just wanted to say sorry for your news, it is so hard, hope next time will bring you your dream.

Gosling I hope that line is darker, there seems to have been so many BFP's this month it is great    

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

So sorry Elissaxx


----------



## Bearbabe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know that I got a BFN in the end.  We're not giving up yet though, will try again as soon as we can.

Congratulations to all the BFP's this month, and my heart goes out to all those with BFN's, our time will come soon!!

Goslings - really hope you have an even more BFP test tomorrow.

This site has really helped me over the last two weeks.

xxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Bearbabe-so sorry to hear your news. . Take care,Mel***


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for your lovely messages.  It has helped to have you all around.  

Dippy3 - I'm so delighted for you - well done

Bearbabe - thanks again to you and I'm so pleased you're not giving up - nor are we - we've already been on to the clinic and are back on the waiting list - 2 to 3 months they reckon but it could be sooner!

Goslings - hang on in there and watch it get stronger - better yet get the blood test - that'll give you a definite answer.  Good luck hon!!!

I'm signing off now but will be back on when we start up again - hope to see you all on the bun in the oven thread when I get there!!!!!

Stay   girls and   to us all.

Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Bearbabe - sorry to read your news. I wish you all the best for next time

Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ..............


Just wondered if i was the only one .im testing 5th April & ive noticed that my skin & hair is very greasy ...ive even had a couple of spots ......

Has this happened to anyone ?? im guessing its the pessaries ........

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Hope absolutely my hair was terrible this time round having to wash it nearly every day and if I didn't it was yuk. Spots were a problem too. Rest assured you are not alone. All the best to you, hope it will result in a BFP.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Hope

I too have got greasy hair and my chin is just covered in spots its horrible, having to wash my hair everyday.  


Lisa


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bearbabe and Elissa ~ really so sorry to hear your news  Sending you both many hugs and much luck for next time 

Goslings ~ hope you are ok...did you test again  

Dippy ~ thats great news....good luck for your scan on the 18th  

Good luck everyone, hope you are all ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


hope2b - i test on the 5th too, got a few spots too.

elissa - im so sorry.

ali - hope you are well.


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

HI,

My test date is 7th april think I'm on Day 8 ..Is anyone else experiencing af pains, heavy feeling and twinges in the ovaries coming and going..I' m worrying that the witch is on her way . My right  (.) is more tender than my left but both nipples are sore when I prode them ..  This 2ww is driving me mad arrrgh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  plus have just noticed that I have some discharge white and thick sorry tmi 
I want to wish everyone lots of positive vibes and lots of bfps there is alot us next week  

Baby dust to you all.  

LOL Ange xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Lizzy, 
could you put me down for bfn/biochemical pregnancy.. I got AF yesterday, but have 11.9 HCG in my blood.. I go back for blood test again on monday or tuesday and when my HCG is 0 again (as it was on Monday, 4 days ago) I can make arrangements for FET, we have one frostie...

Take care everyone and good luck in getting your BFPs...

Lol, jome


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello 2 weekers, ​
really sorry for you Elissa I hope that you are brave enough to have another go,

Jome good luck with your frostie, can you get going with that this month?

Thanks for the messages of support, I have been v.obsessed during this 2ww and am still waiting!

I tested again on Thursday, still v.faint so I will have another go tomorrow morning, its a bit nail-biting at our house at the moment.

Take care every one xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I need some help please,  i'mon day 10 of my 2WW, testing on the 5th April and today a couple of times when i've gone to the toilet i've noticed pinkish discharge, really worried and thinking is it all over for me or could it be implantation?

Anyone got any advice would be much appreciated
Lisa x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

Bearbabe -  so sorry for your bfn. Take care and good luck for the future. xx

Jome -  Sorry to hear you didn't get your dream this time. Look after yourself hun xx


Goslings - 
   
Here's hoping for a very big fat positive tomorrow to put your mind at rest. xx

Pepper - I have AF type pain and ovary pain and loads of other twinges and twangs!! Plus nausea and upset tummy. The joy never ends does it?! I haven't got sore boobs this time though. By the way, the cure for those sore nipples is to stop prodding them   

Lisa -  it's a nightmare isn't it? From everything I've read on here, anything and everything could mean you're either pregnant or not! There are so many women who have a pinkish discharge or even a heavier bleed who end up being pregnant and then there are those who experience the same and are not pg. All you can do my love is to hold tight until testing day. Sorry I can't give you any more reassurance. 

I just want to go to sleep and not wake up until testing day! If I hadn't had tx I'd be fully expecting AF to appear in the next few hours - AF pain has been quite strong on and off today. BUT I did experience the same halfway thru 2ww when I got my bfp last year so I know not to try and read too much into any "symptoms". There is just nothing we can do and that's why it's so hard!

      

Love Suzie xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bearbabe and Jome - am so sorry for your bfn's xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,
Can I join you all?  I had 2 'grade 3' blastocysts transferred last Wed and test day is 9 April.  Am having trouble being positive considering the grading.  Does anyone know of anyone who has got a BFP with grade 3's?

Jo x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Jome and Bearbabe -  I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn's.

Lisa - Like Suzie says it could mean anything so honey try to not worry.. 

Suzie - Your right I'll stop prodding them ..My pains have been quite strong too I wish I could look inside my tummy and see what was going on! ..Keep hanging on in there 

Jo -Hi and welcome I see you will be tesing 2 days after me hope we both get a bfp..I can't answer your question I don't know anything about blastocysts and their gradings..but I'm sure they will be little fighters 

Hi to anyone I've missed off..hope your all not goin too mad!. .
         Ange xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi 2ww's

Going slightly mad here.

Thursday has been my worst day, lowest of the low.  Really felt it was all over and what was the point in continuing with the pessaries.

Yesterday a bit better and back to having AF like pains again, but this morning so far not much.  Roll on Wednesday.

Debs how are you hun?

Goslings hang on in there?  R u testing again today?

Ali


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Reikilisa - I had that sort of discharge, pinky and then a sort of browny one, it doesnt necessarily mean af on way. The clinic said it was perfectly normal.

Well I just got back from my scan this morning, six weeks and 3 days.  We have one really really strong little baby in there, the heartbeat was very clear, Ahmed said he would have thought I was more than 6 weeks which is excellant.  We also have a sac further down in the uterus but we couldnt see anything in there so have to wait until 8 week scan to see if it is a baby or one that didnt survive.  It was so amazing to see the heartbeat, I welled up!!

Take care all of you, fingers and paws crossed for everyone
Hugs and angel wishes
Ruth


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


ali - am fine, feel ok, boobs arn't as sore so the progesterone must be gone from my system now, had a fall on thursday so am now resigned to the fact that it hasn't worked.

goslings - good luck for tomorrow. 

jome and braebabe - im really sorry.      



hope you all are well

xxdebxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just to let you know that i noticed some blood after wiping so its all over for me, a.f will start properly soon i expect.


good luck everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls 

Thanks for your reassurances on the discharge,  i will just have to take one day at a time and wait to see what happens on Weds............urghhhhhhhh hate this waiting!!!!

Ruth - Congratulations on your scan and seeing your babies heartbeat it must have been brilliant for you no wondered you welled up.

Good luck to everyone
Lisa x


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello dear two week waiters,

I have uploaded my test stick picture for you to see my faint positive, I got this on wed and again on thurs. 
When I tested this morning though I got a negative. I am going to ignore that because I opened the silver packet that the test comes in LAST NIGHT and it says on the instructions to test straight away once that packet is opened.

 Deb, best wishes, a bit of blood could indicate implantation, so be hopefull.

 Aliso, what day are you on? The 2ww just seems endless. I have not felt in any way preg. or had any symptoms at all. I am sorry that you have been feeling s*** but people can feel pessimistic and still get BFP, there are no rules. It is best to try and stay positive though for your own sanity, easier said than done of course. I am knitting gloves to take my mind of it all!

Good luck to everyone, goslings xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Goslings-it certainly does look like a positive. Are being tested by your clinic or have you already? Sorry hard to keep up with everyone! Mel***


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Gos - that is defo a positive - congratulations honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


goslings - thats defo a positive.

ali - hope you are well.


well the strangest thing has now happened, my bleeding has stopped, been to the loo about 5/6 times since earlier and theres nothing,  have been talking to my d.h about it and ive told him that its easier to think its all over than to get our hopes up only for a.f to arrive in a couple of days.  will keep you updated.


xxdebxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone

Deb - Hi honey. Hope you are feeling a bit less anxious now the bleeding has subsided. It's very common to have a little show on the 2WW. Many women even have a much longer/heavier bleed at various times throughout pregnancy and still go on to have a healthy baby. I know how worrying it is but you have to hang on in there and not give up hope.   

Goslings - well that pic certainly looks like a positive to me!  How come you didn't go out and buy another test or do another one straight away when you got a neg this morning? I admire your fortitude! I'd have been round the chemist like a shot - but then I'm a bit loopy   Please update us as early as poss tomorrow. I'm on tenterhooks so lord knows what you're like!!    

Lisa - Hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed now? It's all so stressful isn't it?  

Ruth - Aww! A teeny tiny bubba heartbeat   you must be on  How wonderful to see that! What an important milestone after all the anxious waiting! And there still may be another? Keep us posted about that second sac. Good luck and have a happy healthy 8 months.

Ali - You're certainly not alone in feeling low and a bit nuts at the moment. I know it's a cliché, but it really is an emotional rollercoaster we're on. Your friends here are with you every step of the way. Don't give up hope honey. Loads of women get AF pains before they get a bfp. It aint over 'til the fat hpt stick sings!  

Jo - Welcome to the 2WNHWR (2 week nut house waiting room!) I don't know much about blastocysts but what I do know is this. Only a very small percentage make it to blast at all so, even though they are not the best quality blasts, they must be very strong little blighters to have made it that far at all! The success rate with blasts is much higher than with younger embies. I would say you probably have a very good chance with your 2 blasts and should not feel despondent that they are not top quality.  

Pepper - hope you're ok and that you've stopped prodding those nips of yours - OUCH!!    

Not much to update really. Can't believe this is day 9 already. It's gone quite quickly - all things considered. Terrible nausea today, hardly any appetite when I think of food but still managed to stuff cod and chips in my face earlier!! What can I say - I was suddenly very hungry when I smelled the salt & vinegar!! Can't get enough ice cold milk to drink - this is not normal for me. All these things could be anxiety or side effects of cyclogest so trying not to read miracles into everything. On the other side of the coin, AF type pains in tummy & lower back have been bad today. Like everyone, there's nothing I can do until it's time to test. 9 days down, only 5 to go.......  

If I've missed anyone, please forgive me - the board's so busy!

Love Suzie xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all!
Can i join in on that list please? I had 2 embies put back on the 25th March. A 3 cell and a 4 cell.Test day 9th of april. Third attempt at icsi. I'm new here so don't know anyone yet. Have been online reading a lot on this site all week though. I was really worried about my peroid pains but are now feeling a lot calmer after reading it's quite common. This site is great. love/Ophelia


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Good morning, is everyone going as crazy as me? The 2ww certainly is a challenge. Thank goodness for these boards!

I have just tested again this morning and now have a second negative  I am very cross. 
But you guys saw my result stick from thursday, what is going on? 
I dont want to start crying yet as I did have a positive last week. I am very confused. Sorry I cant bring you better news this morning.

Loads of luck and love for everyone waiting to test,
xxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

Welcome Ophelia - good luck on the 2WW and staying relatively sane! When I get AF-like cramps, I try to visualise my womb contracting to make room for the ever growing embryo! Makes me feel calmer.      

Oh goslings - I don't know what to say    Could it be that you had HCG in your system still from the meds? Seems unlikely if you didn't test too early but I don't know what else to think. Maybe that 1 test was an unusually sensitive one? How many days post transfer are you now? Are you going to get a blood test done tomorrow? You poor thing, you must be in a right state.   Sorry for all the questions.

Thinking of you

Suzie


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi every1
I`m Jayne Had EC on 24/3 and as only 2 eggs fertilised had them transfered next day 25/3...
Testing on 8/3...
Had loads of symptoms but could be OHSS felt sick from 26/3 everyday and have been sick couple of times..
Headaches also have fuzzy head...funny taste in mouth and really tired...
I have been pregnant 3 times before but i really think my body is just playing tricks with me...
Must say past week has been unbearable...Hope next 5 go really quick and can keep mind off it..
Sending every1 loads of    

Jayne
xxx


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Today I did a digital and got 'not pregnant' sign, very cheesed off  but hope to have another go if dp is supportive of that. Was really horrid getting faint positive that has turned out to be false.

Goodbye everyone and good luck, I will have look back and see how you are all getting on.

Best wishes for everyone testing this week : Jan T, Imogen, Deb, gameforlife, aliso, Hope 2B, Reikilisa, Nedwards. And thanks very much for all your messages and replys they have kept me sane.

Loads of positive vibes, goslings, xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Big hugs to gosling.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

HI everyone,
Gosh this 2ww is horrid!  Why does time seem to slow down as soon as you have transfer!!!!

Lisa - how are you hun?  Hope you are coping ok on the dreaded wait.

Pepper - thanks for the reassurance about my blasto's.  My test date is 2 days after yours and I've also got twinges in my ovaries and same sort of discharge.  Hoping its a good sign!

Jome - so sorry to hear of your chem pregnancy hun, how heartbreaking.  

Suzie - thanks for the reassurance about my poor old low grade blasts, I hope you are right and that they are little fighters.  I've also lost my appetite and only feel like orange juice and salty food - strange - and not very healthy!!!  

Ali - Hang in there mate - only 2 more days.  Sending you lots of   

Deb - are you sure it wasn't implantation bleeding?  Apparently you don't get it when the embies first impant but about 2 days before you would normally miss a period?

Opehlia - Welcome to the '2 weeks of torture board  ).  I noticed we have the same test date!

Goslings - so sorry to hear that your test is negative.  How cruel to have your hopes dashed like that after your false positive  .  Sending you lots of  

As for me, still 6 days till testing day and it feels like eons away!  One minute I'm feeling a bit hopeful and then totally miserable thinking it hasn't worked.  I woke up with a 'big O' dream last night(sorry if TMI!) which I never have!  I've heard this is quite a common thing with ladies that go on to have BFP's but then I've heard other people say they've had them and then got BFN's so the jury's out on that one and I'm still confused as to whether it means anything or not.

Does anyone else's clinic give them HCG boosters?  My clinic gives you 2 1500mg boosters a few days apart after your trigger shot so I don't know when I can test without getting a false positive which is annoying.  Well, back to work then, hope everyone is feeling ok.

Love Jo x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jo - i really dont think so, it started again and a/f is due tomorrow so i think thats it, had pains all day yesterday as well.

goslings -      



as i said above the bleeding has started again and a/f is due tomorrow so looks like its definatley over this time.  i dont test til wednesday at the clinic but ive lost hope now.


hope you all are well 


xxdebxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jo - have to say that I had the big "o" dream (sorry again in tmi), I think it can be the extra hormones as every woman I have spoken to who is lucky enough to have a little one says they were extremely err randy during pregnancy.

If your clinic has given you 2 booster shots you are not really going to be able to test early as the hcg in your system could give a false positive.  Do your clinic do the blood test or ask you to do a stick?

Hugs and good luck


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Big hugs to Goslings and Deb   

Woke up with crampy pains this morning, still getting the brown discharge so cant help to think that its all over for me, will i make it to Weds to test?

Praying it stops and AF stays away  

Lisa


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

for Debs, I hope you are proven wrong and af doesn't come.

Jed, you were up early! the 2ww is horrid dont go too crazy!

Mel thank you for hugs. Ali, how are you getting on?

Good luck to ophelia, suzie, lisa, ange and jayne and any one else that I have missed!

Much love to all, xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi 

I haven't posted on this board before but today I just needed to... I have tried not to get involved in a support board during my 2ww because I haven't had a great experience on a previous board I was on and stopped posting there when I started stimming. It's probably my own fault as I'm not very good at personals and also I wonder if it's because I'm going through this journey as a single woman and some people may not agree with what I'm doing (in which case I'd rather people just told me).

I know doing this on my own is a choice that I have made and on the whole it's been fine but today I feel very alone. I have support within my family but the best support I have found is here on FF because there are people that really understand.

I'm on day 11 of my 2ww so nearly at test date. I had 2 good day 3 embies, a 7 cell and an 8 cellreplaced on 23rd March. 

I had a very restless night last night and woke several times. This morning when I wiped there was very slight pink spotting so I'm in bits thinking that it's going to be all over. Surely day 11 is too late for implantation bleeding? Should I do a test earlier? 

I've read all the stories of spotting going on to BFP's and I so hope that it will happen for me but you just can't help thinking the worst can you? I have had a gut feeling for a few days that this cycle isn't going my way.  I have no symptoms to speak of, slight cramping on occasions (more than normally for about 5 mins yesterday) but that's about it really. 

I would be grateful of any advice  

Lou
x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Lou,
I really hope your AF stays away and you get your dream    . Try not to worry too much about the spotting as I have read many post where woman have had a normal period and still gone on to get a BFP!!!! and gone on to have healthy babies. I know how you feel though I have been here many many times before and its so easy to fear the worst. I too had my eggs collected on the 23rd March, im due to test this Thursday eve. I ve been having the worst hot then cold spells ever and also AF cramps, I hope and prey we get BFPs.

Tracey xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi!
Today I woke up with AF pains which feels slightly different to the AF pains I've had everyday since ET. I've been getting pains in the afternoons for a couple of hours and yesterday I felt nauseaus and a little sick to my stomach.I haven't really had AF pains in the morning before so now I keep thinking it's bad news and that my period is on it's way.I'm on my 9th day of waiting,6 more days to go.Knicker checking like a crazy woman!!
People are talking about late implantation.How late can the embies implant,on what day?

JED- yes, we do have the same test date on the 9th of April!! I noticed you live in Sydney.I live in Scotland so will you find out your test resault a day before me, while I'm still asleep, with the time difference?!

Love to everyone/Ophelia


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi all


Goslings  and Debs how are you both, thinking of you.

Well all my symptoms are away, had a bit of retail therapy which helped on Saturday.  Sunday just cried. Now mentally preparing myself for the result on Wednesday.  I am not giving it much hope.

Ali


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girlies may I join you 
I had a vey unexpected IUI last friday so am now on day 3 of 2ww!
Surreal! 
Have been taking pineapple juice and brazils and trying not to stress and to visualise etc etc.........but isnt it hard!!!! 
Feel ok apart from definite nausea and ovary pains but I believe that might be the cyclogest??
My test day will be Good Friday, 14th April!!!!
Looking forward to reading/hearing all your stories!!!
Much love
Yonny x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53533.0.html


----------

